# Main > News >  Phoenix Comicon 2012

## Schley

Hey folks,
Just wanted to mention that I will have a table (#333) in the Phoenix Comicon's artists alley this weekend and would love to meet anyone that's attending the show. Swing by if you'd like to talk shop or maybe purchase a signed & numbered limited edition print.

Hope to see you there!  :Smile: 

http://www.phoenixcomicon.com/

----------


## Bogie

Wow, sounds like Fun, to bad I'm on the east coast.  Hope you have a good time and meet a bunch of fellow cartographers!

----------


## Gidde

If only I wasn't across the country! Have fun, hope you sell tons of prints and meet lots of cool people!

----------


## Jaxilon

My buddy may have bailed on me but I'm thinking about going down there at some point if I can find another friend who's interested. Not sure I want to go by myself. If I make it I will surely swing by and say hello.

Your number is easy to remember because you could say you are half the Devil  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Mike, 

It was nice to say hello and chat you up a bit. After attending the convention I can see why folks would purchase the entire event rather than just a day pass. It is a bit overwhelming, there is just so much to see and it takes a while to get your bearings. I never did get back over to you since we got tied up across the street in the gaming events and by the time we were finished there we were just toast. I think getting woke up at 3 am zapped me of a bit of my energy. I'll look forward to catching you again next time.

Cheers!

----------


## Schley

Hey Jaxilion!

Good seeing you at the convention! It seems to get bigger and bigger every year. It really does take a couple of days if you plan on checking out the events as well as the main hall. I was lucky enough to meet a number of folks from the Cartographers' Guild over the weekend. All in all, I had a great time and will be heading back next year.

Best,
Mike

----------

